# Custom Can/Bottle Koozie



## pixmedic (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 18, 2017)

terri said:


> Nice!




the beer or the koozie?


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2017)

The koozie - I don't know Shock Top beer.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2017)

terri said:


> The koozie - I don't know Shock Top beer.



used to be a some craft brew, then anheieser bought them. its like blue moon.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 26, 2017)

Braineack said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > The koozie - I don't know Shock Top beer.
> ...


Blue moon with orange

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadawg (Oct 27, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...


Only better!!


----------

